

12-week Old Interview with Google's Dan Fredinburg - startupgrinder
http://startupgrind.com/event/startup-grind-jackson-hole-hosted-dan-fredinburg-google/

======
svisser
Context: Dan Fredinburg was killed in Nepal earthquake.

